# So exited for marimo moss ball to arrive!



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

Hehe my betta is one lucky spoiled fish


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

where did you order it at?


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

kjg1029 said:


> where did you order it at?


Amamzon


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

nice tell me how it works out...ive been contemplating buying a few, of course id need to order them.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

kjg1029 said:


> nice tell me how it works out...ive been contemplating buying a few, of course id need to order them.


Ok will do!


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

Ok so i just spotted my betta resting on the moss ball awh


----------



## CelticRavens (Feb 21, 2015)

I share your excitement! Mine are supposed to arrive Monday.
Never thought I'd be buying moss balls for a fish but here I am.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

CelticRavens said:


> I share your excitement! Mine are supposed to arrive Monday.
> Never thought I'd be buying moss balls for a fish but here I am.


Haha thats cool they are really great!


----------



## CelticRavens (Feb 21, 2015)

I blame it on a post I read here. Someone said their betta plays with one, pushing it around in the tank. Yeah, I was done for right there.
Of course I may be the only one excited by it. :roll: Ronin may ignore it completely, but it'll be there if he gets bored.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

CelticRavens said:


> I blame it on a post I read here. Someone said their betta plays with one, pushing it around in the tank. Yeah, I was done for right there.
> Of course I may be the only one excited by it. :roll: Ronin may ignore it completely, but it'll be there if he gets bored.


Lol even if he ignores it its still usefull i hear it gets rid of nitirites and other bad chemicals in tank


----------



## ZeroChan (Feb 1, 2015)

CelticRavens said:


> I blame it on a post I read here. Someone said their betta plays with one, pushing it around in the tank. Yeah, I was done for right there.
> Of course I may be the only one excited by it. :roll: Ronin may ignore it completely, but it'll be there if he gets bored.


I saw that post too and have been trying to find one ever since!
Unfortunately Australia is very strict with quarantining live animals and plants. I'd have to pay $30+ to get one legally.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

ZeroChan said:


> I saw that post too and have been trying to find one ever since!
> Unfortunately Australia is very strict with quarantining live animals and plants. I'd have to pay $30+ to get one legally.



Wow that surly sucks


----------



## CelticRavens (Feb 21, 2015)

I second that.


----------



## lordblah (Feb 1, 2015)

ZeroChan said:


> I saw that post too and have been trying to find one ever since!
> Unfortunately Australia is very strict with quarantining live animals and plants. I'd have to pay $30+ to get one legally.


I managed to find a $15 one on ebay... just keep an eye out. Came from SA and is 7cm in diameter. I am quite pleased with it.


----------



## ZeroChan (Feb 1, 2015)

lordblah said:


> I managed to find a $15 one on ebay... just keep an eye out. Came from SA and is 7cm in diameter. I am quite pleased with it.


Problem is there were stories of ppl's tank getting torn down by AQIS on au forums. I think you actually some need sort of legal papers or buy from reputed importers. A lot of ppl used to smuggle them I believe.
I'm not sure if I'll get one from EBay unless the seller has proof he imported and quarantined his first batch > <
Although the chances of them visiting a residential home for a small fish tank is probably less likely than breeders lol.


----------



## ZeroChan (Feb 1, 2015)

Went to read up the forums again to make sure my info isn't incorrect. The scarey crazy aussie stories on AQIS chlorinating marimo ball tanks + illegal smuggles:
http://www.perthcichlid.com.au/forum/index.php?showtopic=56150
http://shrimpscape.com.au/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=5566
http://shrimpscape.com.au/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=1772
http://www.aquariumlife.com.au/showthread.php/34015-Where-can-I-get-a-Marimo-Ball/page4

Knowing what they do when they find a pet rabbit owners in queensland (http://www.goldcoastbulletin.com.au...ts-in-queensland/story-fnj94idh-1226848517876) I think I need to play safe to avoid them crazy QLD quarantine police


----------



## CelticRavens (Feb 21, 2015)

Just got a text that the package is out for delivery! I'll have them this afternoon.


----------



## CelticRavens (Feb 21, 2015)

Wish I could have gotten a good picture of Ronin reacting to my dropping moss balls into his tank. It's not like you're imagining. At all.

He knew something was different, but totally dismissed the fuzzy green spheres sinking to the gravel. He patrolled around looking over his kingdom and fixed his attention on the baby ramshorn snail slowly gliding up his favorite Pothos leaf.
Ronin leapt into action flaring then launching himself like a missile. At the last second he whipped around, slid up the leaf, & body checked the oblivious snail. Ronin looked like he was sliding into home base. Poor snail hung on through 3 of these attacks before losing his grip & tipping off the edge of the leaf. Ronin followed him down, flaring all the way.

O well. I was excited.


----------

